
Airbus A320 – From Cold and Dark to Ready for Taxiing [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqKeSO6msDk
======
_bear
As an A320 family pilot, I still haven’t done cold and dark start. Maybe once
day I will find an opportunity to.

~~~
hotsauceror
Is this kind of thing normally done by ground crew / mechanics, then?

